# [X.org] Problème de résolution avec certains jeux

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Lorsque je lance certains jeux (Warsaw par exemple), X plante avec un message d'erreur :

```
Hors plage fréquence

Résolution > 1280X1024
```

.

Mon xorg.conf contient :

```

        SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection
```

----------

